# Ella e Lei in discorsi formali



## sacerdos

Buongiorno tutti.

In alcuni discorsi molto formali, ho sentito non solo l'uso di "Ella" (secondo me, quale maniera di essere ancora più formale o pretenzioso), ma anche lo scambio di "Ella" con "Lei". Ad esempio, in una frase, chi parla dà dell'Ella al destinatario, ma in una frase successiva, gli dà del Lei. E magari più tardi ritorni ad usare "Ella".

(Digressione: si dice "dà dell'Ella"?)

La mia domanda è: c'è un logico, in un tal discorso, su quando si cambia da Ella a Lei, o sarà invece una questione estetica, ossia ciò che suona migliore in ogni determinato caso?

Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## dôghen

Ciao sacerdos

l'uso del "lei" di cortesia è comune in italiano, direi _obbligatorio _quando il discorso è con persone con cui non si ha estrema familiarità, a meno che non si voglia stabilire un contatto immediatamente confidenziale con la persona con cui ci si rivolge. Lo puoi paragonare, con le dovute distinzioni, all'uso dell'_usted _spagnolo, con cui avete forse più familiarità negli Stati Uniti.

Al contrario "ella" non è praticamente mai usato nell'italiano comune essendo riservato ad usi di particolare contesto formale, come i discorsi parlamentari o dovendosi rivolgere ad autorità pubbliche o giudiziarie. Il loro valore è identico ma l'uso non lo è. "Lei" puoi usarlo sempre, per rivolgerti a chiunque, avendo cura magari di usare la maiuscola nello scritto di registro particolarmente formale. "Ella" non dovrai usarlo quasi mai, a meno che tu non sieda al Senato e ti rivolga ad un collega o non debba fare un istanza al giudice di Cassazione. Entrambe situazioni abbastanza improbabili....

Aggiungo che normalmente in italiano è sempre consigliabile mantenere un'unità di registro nel discorso (il che significa che se il senatore in questione utilizza "ella" _dovrebbe _continuare ad usarlo, senza intercambiarlo col "lei"), ma questa regola stilistica potrebbe non sempre essere rispettata.


----------



## sacerdos

Grazie. So che non è mica comune.

Anche se l'uso di queste cose da parte mia è del tutto improbabile, vorrei capire bene la distinzione. 

Ad esempio, in questo discorso di Presidente Napolitano rivolto all'allora-Papa Benedetto XVI, ha cominciato con "Ella" nel primo paragrafo ma nel secondo ha cambiato a "Lei". No ho capito perché c'è stato l'uso di entrambi nello stesso discorso! http://www.quirinale.it/elementi/Continua.aspx?tipo=Discorso&key=2432


----------



## dôghen

Grazie del link, l'esempio è chiaro dell'uso di "Ella", rigorosamente maiuscolo tra l'altro.

Il Presidente avrebbe potuto dire, nella seconda frase, "....la forma d'arte ad Ella più cara...". 
Avrai notato l'uso delle maiuscole per il "Lei" ma anche per i clitici di cortesia, uso che è tipico, come ti ho detto, dello scritto formale (dedicarLe, esprimerLe etc)
La logica che sta probabilmente dietro all'alternanza di Ella e Lei potrebbe essere che il Presidente preferisce usare Ella quando è soggetto ("Ella acconsentì ad accoglierlo etc") e Lei quando in altro caso (vedi il dativo della seconda frase) probabilmente per non appesantire troppo il discorso. Ma non credo che da ciò se ne possa trarre una regola fissa.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, dôghen! Volevo sentire il tuo parere.  
Secondo me "... la forma d'arte ad Ella più cara..." non va bene perché il pronome Ella si usa solamente come soggetto, credo. O forse mi sbaglio io.
Nel caso da te esposto è complemento indiretto, di termine.  

S.V


----------



## dôghen

Ciao sempervirens

è quello che ho detto a sacerdos, che qui è stato usato Ella quando soggetto e Lei negli altri casi (declinativi). Un uso peraltro logico.
 Ma non credo che sia una regola, infatti "la forma d'arte ad Ella più cara", a me non sembra scorretto.
Devo dire però che l'uso di "Ella" è veramente marginale e a me non è mai capitato di doverlo usare, quindi non sono sicuro delle sue eventuali norme d'uso. Fidiamoci del Presidente della Repubblica, lui saprà come usarlo.


----------



## Sempervirens

dôghen said:


> Ciao sempervirens
> 
> è quello che ho detto a sacerdos, che qui è stato usato Ella quando soggetto e Lei negli altri casi (declinativi). Un uso peraltro logico.
> Ma non credo che sia una regola, infatti "la forma d'arte ad Ella più cara", a me non sembra scorretto.
> Devo dire però che l'uso di "Ella" è veramente marginale e a me non è mai capitato di doverlo usare, quindi non sono sicuro delle sue eventuali norme d'uso. Fidiamoci del Presidente della Repubblica, lui saprà come usarlo.



Sì. giusto. Più che d'accordo! Grazie!


----------



## francisgranada

Come funziona al plurale?

Per esempio vorrei chiedere alla Sua Eccelenza Napolitano e alla Sua Santità Francesco _come stanno_ (entrambi). Non è che tali situazioni succedono spesso nella mia vita ... ma quale pronome sarebbe adeguato in questo caso? 

Come stanno Elle ? (suppongo che il plurale "elle" non esista ...) 
Come stanno Esse ? (non credo ...) 
Come stanno Loro ? (non mi pare abbastanza "nobile"...) 
Come state Voi ? (mi pare troppo "familiare" in questo caso ...)


----------



## Luca1986

francisgranada said:


> ...vorrei chiedere alla *a* Sua Eccel*l*enza Napolitano e alla *a* Sua Santità Francesco...


In questo caso, cioè quando si parla direttamente a più persone con cui non si è in confidenza, si usa l'allocutivo _loro_ o _lor signori_/_lorsignori_ (nello scritto formale con la maiuscola).


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Come funziona al plurale?
> 
> Per esempio vorrei chiedere alla Sua Eccelenza Napolitano e alla Sua Santità Francesco _come stanno_ (entrambi). Non è che tali situazioni succedono spesso nella mia vita ... ma quale pronome sarebbe adeguato in questo caso?
> 
> Come stanno Elle ? (suppongo che il plurale "elle" non esista ...)
> Come stanno Esse ? (non credo ...)
> Come stanno Loro ? (non mi pare abbastanza "nobile"...)
> Come state Voi ? (mi pare troppo "familiare" in questo caso ...)



Francis, credo che io userei il pronome Eglino.


----------



## olaszinho

Se  vogliamo suonare davvero vetusti perché non "elleno", per lo meno in italiano antico è il vero plurale di ella.


----------



## francisgranada

Luca1986 said:


> ...quando si parla direttamente a più persone con cui non si è in confidenza, si usa l'allocutivo _loro_ o _lor signori_/_lorsignori_ ...


Infatti, aggiungendo "signori" l'allocutivo diventa più elegante (almeno mi pare così ...). Grazie, anche per le correzioni.


Sempervirens said:


> Francis, credo che io userei il pronome Eglino.


Io invece direi _Ellino _(suona più dantesco ...) Per dir la verità, personalmente non ho mai sentito né _eglino _né _ellino ...

_P.S. E neanche _Elleno _(ciao Olaszinho)


----------



## Sempervirens

olaszinho said:


> Se  vogliamo suonare davvero vetusti perché non "elleno", per lo meno in italiano antico è il vero plurale di ella.



Ciao, olaszinho! Ci avevo pensato, sennonché Elleno è pure un nome di persona, anzi di una figura mitologica.


----------



## dôghen

Ciao francis

il plurale più semplice è _loro_, che in effetti è il logico plurale della terza persona (lei, ella). 
Nè _eglino_, _ellino_ o_ elleno _hanno occorrenze attuali sia nella lingua scritta che in quella parlata. Tutte appartengono all'uso toscano antico, un uso che rispetto all'italiano standard si è completamente marginalizzato, tanto che non è strano che tu non li abbia mai sentiti. A me è capitato di ascoltarle (almeno _eglino_) solo in Firenze, ma come tratto vernacolare.
 C'è da dire, tanto per riportare le cose sul giusto piano, che, come è altamente improbabile e raro l'uso di "Ella", quello del suo plurale lo è altrettanto, mentre quello di "lei" non pone appunto problemi, "loro" è comune: "se loro vogliono seguirmi..." eccetera.
Anche _lorsignori _è abbastanza usato in un registro _moolto_ formale, come ti ha  detto Luca, anche se io tenderei a evitarlo dato che si è ormai imposto un suo uso ironico e parodistico.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao dôghen! Grazie per la spiegazione. Infatti, è curiosa anche l'etimologia di _eglino_: secondo il Treccani proviene "da egli, con la terminazione -no della 3a pers. pl. dei verbi".


----------



## Luca1986

dôghen said:


> ...io tenderei a evitarlo dato che si è ormai imposto un suo uso ironico e parodistico.


Io, più che "parodistico" o "ironico", direi obsoleto (almeno, nell'uso comune).

Comunque, per chi fosse interessato all'argomento, su un altro forum ho trovato questa discussione analoga.


----------



## dôghen

Ciao Luca

l'uso "serio" dell'appellativo _lorsignori _è certamente obsoleto o comunque molto marcato come registro (ed è quello che intendevo con _moolto _formale). Ciò non toglie che che ci possano essere occasioni, un po' tipo quelle di "Ella" per capirci, dove qualcuno si senta autorizzato ad usarlo.
Sul link che hai gentilmente postato si esprimono opinioni un po' eccessive, secondo me, sull'uso del "loro" di cortesia e in genere della sesta persona verbale, nel senso che a me non risulta essere così inusuale o antiquato. Nè mi farebbe sobbalzare sulla sedia il cameriere che domandasse al tavolo a cui siedo con mia moglie "I signori desiderano?".
Certo, se in albergo il portiere che ci accompagna in camera dicesse: "Lorsignori vogliano gentilmente seguirmi..." dovrei evitare di guardarla in viso per non vedere il suo sopracciglio alzato ironicamente e esserne contagiato...
Quando parlavo di uso ironico invece, facevo riferimento all'abitudine piuttosto diffusa in anni recenti di chiamare "lorsignori" i membri delle "caste" (politici, autorità ecc.) e in genere di usare "lorsignori" come epiteto polemico contro qualcuno, inteso come prepotente o ostile o ingiustamente privilegiato.
Quest'uso si è talmente diffuso che, almeno a me, riesce difficile non considerarlo come sottinteso ogni volta che la parola venga pronunciata.
Ma magari è una mia fissazione.


----------

